
OldAms.nl – photos of old Amsterdam 1850-1999 using Google Maps - viatsko
http://oldams.nl/
======
viatsko
This project is inspired by OldSF.org, we used the same approach to create the
website.

Also, we are thinking of scaling this idea to other cities now.

